# Best ES175 copy?



## DaveCarter

Ive decided the time has come to get myself a big dangerous jazz guitar. Ive done a little research and it looks like Im after a copy of a ES175, since I dont really have a spare £2,500 for the real thing. The plan is to get a cheap copy for £200-300 and see how I get on with it; if I love it then a proper ES175 goes on my long term shopping list, if I hate it then its no real loss. 

So far Ive been advised by my local store and a few forums to stay away from Epiphones, particularly newer ones. Tokai has been recommended, as has Ibanez and Washburn. I quite like the look of the Washburn J3 in Natural (I cant stand the usual tobacco sunburst finish of these guitars!!), but I thought Id check some opinions here before I go for it. Any better suggestions? Cheers


----------



## signalgrey

eastwood guitars are good, i have 2 that i love.

ive had no issues with the epiphones ive owned. granted they are not new but they have been terrific instruments.

theres a korean company named Peerless and Silver Star. i have a silver star with 3 p-90s and a trapeze tail piece and it looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Definitely look into the Ibanez Artcore line. 

More specifically:

The AF:






The AK:





And the AG:





They're all amazing guitars for the price. I've owned two ES-135s and an ES-150 and these can easily compare in quality, tone, and playability. While I know you don't dig the bursts, these are available in various different finishes.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yeah Im considering the Ibanez AK95 but its probably a bit out of my price range.






Its very pretty...but its also double the cost of the Washburn! I suppose the longer it takes me to decide, the more money I'll have saved up  I'll be sure to check out those other makes too, cheers


----------



## signalgrey

i hated the Artcore series, i found them to be really flubby. this was when they were first released and ive periodically picked one up to see where things were at but...i did NOT like them very much. I believe yamaha makes some decent shit too.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yamaha look pretty good but way too expensive. I found Peerless, some VERY nice lookers but again, mostly around the £800-£1000 mark, Im looking for £200-£300  Im not really much of a jazz player so this is more of a play toy than a serious instrument. I going to find a J3 to try out next week and will probably go for it, but I'll keep looking over the next week to see if anything can change my mind.....


----------

